# Hygrometer



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

*i'm looking to build a rack for my 2 hovabators*
*each bator will be able to slide out so i can add egg or water or do whatever needs doing. *
*what i want to know is what kind of Hygrometer do you folks have.*
*i am looking to get 1 for each bator*
*i'm having a tough time finding one that i'll be able to see day or night. i would like to find one that has an LED display*
*& will run on 12 volts. *
*each Hygrometer will also need a probe so the unit itself can be mounted outside each bator for EZ viewing.*

*thanks for your help*
*piglett*


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry no help here, I use one that sits inside the bator. Good luck though


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Piglett,
*You and I have been thinking along the same lines. I'm planning to build a BOX ( that will be insulated with styrofoam ) in which to put my Little-Giant and my Hovabator incubators in order to help insulate from the wildly fluctuating temperatures in my wood-stove heated house. I have plenty of pieces of styrofoam which I previously used in shipping auto-parts. It should be a very simple construction....I merely need to be sure there is sufficient ventilation in-and-out of the BOX so that the incubators themselves are sufficiently ventilated.

There IS a Hygrometer/Thermometer with a probe that measures BOTH the Humidity AND Temperature WITH the Remote. I don't know just how accurate it is.....I've heard GOOD and also heard otherwise. ( BUT, you should always _calibrate_ those things anyway.) I don't know whether this would fit YOUR NEEDS...but it's worth a look, I suppose*:
http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Thermometer-Hygrometer-Memory-Remote/dp/B004XNMHW4

*I _might _get ONE myself. ( I use one incubator for incubating...and the other as a hatcher.....so I would only need ONE. I don't plan to be hatching and incubating at the same time.)

IF you get one of these before I do....let me know your opinion of it, IF you please. AND I'll do the same for you IF I get one earlier. ( I won't be getting one before the 1st of May.)
*Best Regards, 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> *Piglett,*
> You and I have been thinking along the same lines. I'm planning to build a BOX ( that will be insulated with styrofoam ) in which to put my Little-Giant and my Hovabator incubators in order to help insulate from the wildly fluctuating temperatures in my wood-stove heated house. I have plenty of pieces of styrofoam which I previously used in shipping auto-parts. It should be a very simple construction....I merely need to be sure there is sufficient ventilation in-and-out of the BOX so that the incubators themselves are sufficiently ventilated.
> 
> There IS a Hygrometer/Thermometer with a probe that measures BOTH the Humidity AND Temperature WITH the Remote. I don't know just how accurate it is.....I've heard GOOD and also heard otherwise. ( BUT, you should always _calibrate_ those things anyway.) I don't know whether this would fit YOUR NEEDS...but it's worth a look, I suppose*:*
> ...


there are plenty thermomerer/hygrometers out there,
many with a probes however how good are they???
i just ordered a 2nd bator & that is the unit that will come with it ^^^^
so i'll see how good it it. it was only $6 more if ordered with the bator.
i really want one that is ajustable so it will be "rite on the money"
but i'll give it a shot.
we already have a picture window hatcher which stays in the bathroom
those little suckers get loud at night & Mrs. piglett doesn't like to hear them when trying to sleep.
i have my bator in the living room so the woodstove doesn't affect it too much. 
if one of us get a bator rack built there needs to be pictures posted ReTired.....deal?

take care
piglett


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Before I got my digital GQF (when I had the analog ones) I used to use a digital hygrometer that I bought from a company that sold them for use in cigar humidors. They aren't cheap. But they worked really, really well. I found one on eBay like the ones I used to use: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIGITAL-TEM...024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ce9e94f58

I clipped it to the rack in the incubator. I think you could use this in a smaller one too. Again, not cheap, but astoundingly accurate.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*.....*if one of us get a bator rack built there needs to be pictures posted ReTired.....deal?

DEAL. ( IF I can get my camera software straightened-out. ) 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> *.....*if one of us get a bator rack built there needs to be pictures posted ReTired.....deal?
> 
> DEAL. ( IF I can get my camera software straightened-out. )
> -ReTIRED-


Let me know if I can help with that. One of the hats I wear is that of a photog. Happy to help if I can.


----------



## slm622 (Sep 3, 2013)

You can find hygrometer at RadioShack, nice wireless unit sits in the Bator and you get a desktop unit so you can monitor the temp and humidity from the lighted display, outside the bator. Cost approx $29.99 they're others less expensive, but the cost usually implies a better meter and more accurate readings.


----------

